# Nest NT-530H Gimbal Head



## PicaPica (Mar 18, 2014)

someone here who has experience with this gimbal?

im thinking about buying the benro gh2.

but today i saw the nest nt-530h.
the nest is 100 euro cheaper and made from carbon.

is there any review about this gimbal head?


----------



## Skatol (Mar 18, 2014)

I did a quick search and found this:
http://www.uglyhedgehog.com/t-177525-1.html
Only negative they mention is compatibility with Wimberly plates.
As you don't have a plate yet this should not be a big deal.
Something to keep in mind if you were to decide to buy extra plates though.
You want compatibility meaning Arca-Swiss. This may be but I didn't see anything mentioned specifically about compatibility.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 18, 2014)

Skatol said:


> I did a quick search and found this:
> http://www.uglyhedgehog.com/t-177525-1.html
> Only negative they mention is compatibility with Wimberly plates.



From the link: "_ In order to accommodate this pin design, the NT is not "fully" compatible with the Wimberley QR plates, the dimensioning is just slightly off and the Wimberley plate will not slide into the Nest mount. BUT, I did test plates from Desmond, Kiwi, and Sunwayfoto and they all worked very nicely!_"

Wimberley, RRS, Kirk and 4th gen plates are the best available, all offer replacement feet for supertele lenses, and if this gimbal isn't going to work with them, I'd certainly pass.


----------



## PicaPica (Mar 18, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Skatol said:
> 
> 
> > I did a quick search and found this:
> ...



i know this website but thanks.
when you read the whole thread you will see that the new design is full arca compatible.
thought it is not 100% clear to me if this is custom made for this one reseller or if all new models are changed.



> I just got an email from the Nest factory that the ARCA compatible mount is completed and that my first order of these heads will ship on Monday March 2nd. I



but im interested in a more detailed and independent review.
the guy is selling these gimbals.

ps: they are also sold under the name Falcon Eyes NT-530H.


----------



## MT Shooter (Oct 23, 2014)

I am the USA distributor for the USA version of the Nest NT-530H carbon fiber gimbal head. 
The USA version of this head has been factory modified and warranted to be ARCA compatible for all ARCA standard plates. The Nest mount contains a special stainless steel security pin that prevents the QR plate from coming out of the mount without releasing the security pin, no accidental dropping of your gear that way. The mount is unique in that the QR plate slides in from the end rather than drop in from the top, this allows for quicker setup as your tension clamp only needs to be turned 1/2 revolution from lock to free and back. This compares with 4 to 5 full revolutions for most ARCA clamps. The Wimberley, RRS, Kirk, Desmond and Kiwi plates will all fit the Nest, but because they use the two security lock screws to prevent accidental slide out of the plate, the front screw will have to be removed for insertion into the Nest mount, the rear screw can stay in place for security purposes.
The Nest NT-530H comes supplied with one 6" long QR High Security plate and extras are readily available. This head sells for only $299 complete, plus shipping, and is ready to use right out of the nice padded carrying case that is included with it.
The head may be found here directly: wwwcameracottage.com/equipment
Thank you.


----------

